# Pics of childhood dogs



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't have a childhood dog :-( My parents were mean!!! (at least we had pet cats) I love your pictures..and what a cute dress!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I wish I could post a picture of my childhood..her name was Patches and seh was a beagle mix..but I only have one picture of her and I dont know how to scan it. I LOVED her soooo much.
Penny and Maggies MOm....you were such a beautifu little girll and your collie was stunning....I wanted a collie to name Lassie when I was growing up (I think all little girls did!)


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Those are great pictures! They are sooooo adorable. I will check my albums and see if I have any pictures of my first pet to share.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I love the first one! 

Did you happen purchase one of those new gadgets that scan old slides to digital? There was one on the Costco site before the holidays and when I went to order it, they were out


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No... but I'll sure look in to it. I've got shoe boxes full of old slides that I'd love to convert.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lassie was a beauty and I am sure you two were inseparable.

Your Mom just stuffed you in that dress. Mine did it all the time too.:uhoh: I generally tore them up pretty quickly so at least I only had to wear them once.

I don't have a picture of my dog, but "Cinnamon" is pictured with my great grandmother and I loved him dearly. He followed me around and we were best friends. He won second place in the goat division at the county fair! Of course, there were only two goats entered........


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What great photos, the quality of them looks amazing to me, coming from the 50's and after being converted from a slide! You are such a cute kid  Lassie is beautiful!

We didn't have a dog in our family until we were 12 but we did have a pet monkey!! 

We only had 4 or 5 pictures of "Poochie" and I lost 3 of them at show & tell in grade 3. I don't think there are any that ended up being scanned but I'll have a look.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

esSJay said:


> What great photos, the quality of them looks amazing to me, coming from the 50's and after being converted from a slide! You are such a cute kid  Lassie is beautiful!
> 
> We didn't have a dog in our family until we were 12 but we did have a pet monkey!!
> 
> We only had 4 or 5 pictures of "Poochie" and I lost 3 of them at show & tell in grade 3. I don't think there are any that ended up being scanned but I'll have a look.


I ALWAYS wanted a pet monkey as a kid..... I guess in addition to watching Lassie, Tarzan was a big hit back then. lol


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

What lovely pics of a lovely little girl with her best friend
I missed not having a pet as a child ... we just could'nt afford one
My sis & I would steal food from home to feed an injured stray hanging around nearby
He'd escort us to school in the AM & back in the PM
We'd stop at the butcher's for some free bones for the little guy 
Brings back lots of memories ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have lots of pics with me and my childhood dogs but I apparently did something to mess up my ability to see photos here and I can't seem to fix it. : (


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I ALWAYS wanted a pet monkey as a kid..... I guess in addition to watching Lassie, Tarzan was a big hit back then. lol


lol she was pretty fun to have around,from what I remember. My parents had her already when all of us kids were born, but she died when I was about 4 so my memories are pretty fuzzy of her! She just loved people and kids but if you ask my mom about it, she rolls her eyes and goes on to say that you could not PAY her to go through it again! Poochie would get mad at my mom and throw her poop out of the cage at people as they walked by, and when she was out of the cage, she would break into the cupboards and fridge, stealing cookies and beer and making a mess all over! It sounds like fun :no::bowl:! lol


----------

